# Silent Base 800 Fronttüre



## Clay2008 (5. September 2015)

*Silent Base 800 Fronttüre*

Hallo, ich bin langsam am Verzweifeln. Aber erst mal vielen Dank für den tollen Support von Be Quiet!, die mir völlig unkompliziert eine neue Fronttüre zugeschickt haben, tolle Leistung!!! Ich wollte nämlich die Fronttüre vom werkseitigen Linksanschlag auf Rechtsanschlag umstellen. Leider ist mir bei der Montage der Türe an das Scharnier die, wie soll ich sagen, "Gewindebüchse", die an der Türe ist und in die die Schraube zur Befestigung hineingeschraubt wird, komplett von der Türe abgerissen. Das heißt, dieses Teil befand sich am Gewinde der Türe, keine Befestigung der Türe mehr möglich! Ich habe dann voll Elan die zweite Türe umbauen wollen und wieder das gleiche Problem an der gleichen Stelle (wenn die Türe zu ist oben links). Die Schraube lässt sich auch so schwer gerade ansetzen und geht auch verdammt schwer einzudrehen, aber ich habe beim zweiten mal verdammt aufgepasst und mir ist es trotzdem nochmal passiert. Ich werde die defekte Türe an Be Quiet! zurücksenden, mal sehen was die dazu sagen.  Die Türe hat jetzt wieder den Anschlag rechts, aber es ging beim Festdrehen der Schraube unten links auch wieder fast schief, die Schraube ist, denke ich, ganz leicht krumm. 
Ich wollte nur mal wissen, ob auch jemand anderes schon dieses Problem hatte. 

Und mein Dank nochmals an den Support, besser geht einfach nicht )


----------

